# PlastiDip - my black TT > White



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

My buddy Greg and me have been experimenting with different paint/bodywork ideas. We like to DIY everything and plastidip seemed really simple.

Before the questions start coming in:

1. I only did this Thursday night so I've only had it for 4 days. I don't know how it holds up.
2. I haven't washed the car yet. Don't know how that will work either.

Things I do know: 

- We did it when it was too cold out and the paint came out like sandpaper instead of smooth.
- We used two gallons to do this job and really need more like 3 or 4
- This needs to be done in the sun - as well as my garage is lit there are still shadows and areas we missed. For a low car I'd recommend putting it on jackstands even so you can get real low items like the skirts/under bumpers
- Should have masked off seals better- things like rubber behind the windows, between the doors, the fender areas below the hood. It's going to be a real pain in the ass to get all the white plastidip off those places.


Got the PlastiDip from www.dipyourcar.com - I choose just to buy the gallons of paint from there and watched their you tube DIY video like 10 times. Got a Wagoner double duty spray gun from home depot that that website recommends. The one we bought was obviously repackaged and returned- I think were gonna do the same.

So at $60 gallon x2 & $80 spray gun we only spent around $210.

Concerning this website I was REALLY disappointed. I think this is an operation ran out of someones house. I am going to order from them again because I can't find this stuff anywhere else, but I am going to call first and voice my concerns.

First off I ordered this paint Monday March 26th at around 9pm. I got a shipping email only after requesting one on Wednesday April 4th. The tracking number according to UPS was electronically created but the product had not be shipped yet. That Friday the 6th I called and was told their thermal label printer had issues but the shippment was picked up by UPS- I should be receiving it any day now. I got it a week later- Thursday April 12th. To me this is totally unacceptable. I sell parts on Vortex and get them out the same day or overnight with a tracking number to the person instantly. To top all this off the black plastidip spray can I bought wasn't even in the box.

Anyway on to the photos. I think I'm going to try and touch it up with another can or two of white and then go with a different color at another time.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, cold weather doesn't work. It won't atomize or flow right out of the can. If you do it in cold weather, I would soak the cans in a bucket of warm water to bring the temps up a little. It will flow a lot better and lay smoother once it hits the surface. And your right, it looks like your a few coats shy. Good for you for taking the plunge though. Sometimes you've gotta brake sh!t to make sh!t


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I think now that you know what to do next time you will be spot on! That and it will be a lot warmer so the paint will adhere better then this time :thumbup: cant wait to see when you do it again opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That is definitely an interesting route to take... I hope it holds up well for you, and is easy to take off if you decided to respray it with a 2k finish.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

:thumbup:

would be curious to see how a car would look with the black plasti finish as well


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

cdougyfresh said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> would be curious to see how a car would look with the black plasti finish as well


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...you-imagine-a-Plastidipped-Mustang-would-look


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Doug, how many coats do you have on so far?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

5 possibly 6. I read that going from black to white was the most difficult one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Love a white TT :thumbup: I don't know if I'd do it, though a dark metallic gray option could sway me. I'm really interested to see how it holds up/how easily it comes off


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My buddy did his girls 18" rims and they peeled pretty quick will see what happens


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug did you go through a car wash yet?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: ^^^


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I just got in from washing it and a white TT is much more difficult to clean than a black one. I had to scrub hard due to the texture finish in a lot of areas, but no plastidip came off. 

I need to go out and take pictures of the damage from rocks and feet. It's the door sills that shoes damaged and a couple of spots on the front bumper and mirrors. I did just come back from a 600 mile road trip though!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pics:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Front bumper cover was actually just bugs still- no chips at all on it or the mirrors (washed at dusk, hard to tell).

The door sills look the same on both sides- it's just something to be careful of in the future I guess.

If I was to do this again I'd buy at least 3 gallons of the stuff and 2-3 spray cans to have for quick touch-ups like this needs.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

You should try a can of clear coat from auto zone and spray the door sills with a couple coats see if that helps:thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

new color for almost 200-300$ is fun especially DIY , wow thank you for sharing ur find!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks this looks terrible? I realize it's removable but still... (not trying to be a dick)


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Neb said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this looks terrible? I realize it's removable but still... (not trying to be a dick)



Nope, I wanted to do this, but if the black shows through the white then I won't be going to plasti-dip white. I never really liked flat black or red on the TT. I think there are some metallic options on that web site, so I will have to look at those now. A nice flat blue would be ideal, but not if the black shows through.

Kudos to DLB for giving it a try though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You have to realize more coats can be applied to cover it. Also you can buy it by the quart to spray it


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

I think it just needs a few more coat and it will start to look uniform. 

What size tires and brand are you running? They look beefier.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Falken Azenis RT615 in 225/40/17


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

FYI to anyone reading this thread in the future and the big :laugh: it will provide to all the plastidip haters.

*Don't ever do this to your car unless you absolutely don't give a ****.*

I removed it because: A: It laid on real bad and came out like sandpaper, user error I'm sure. B. it stained. Gas/dirt/exhaust fumes/bug splatter/greasy finger marks- they don't come off. It also chipped where people hit their shoes getting in and out of the car.

-It's a pain in the ass to peel off.

-You can use a powerwasher, but when you hit seals or the fiberglass/plastic under the car it will rip the fiberglass/seals right off :banghead::banghead: - also a had a little bubbling under the rear window on the hatch- took that paint off too. fck me.

-Details such as seals and creases between doors/panels/headlights/tailights/intercooler pipes- good eff'in luck getting it off. I haven't even crossed that border yet. Currently my now black car looks like it has white seals on it.

-If you powerwash it- it goes EVERYWHERE. Be prepared to vacuum your lawn. Pictures to follow. 

*I think this stuff is good for grilles/emblems/little things. *I wouldn't do an entire car again unless it was an older car or had crappy paint to begin with. Only good news is that the paint underneath my car isn't damaged. It's just like it was before.



Some photos from the start of the process. Few days before Memorial day weekend we decided it would be cool to have a black roof before peeling it all off- so we did that first.










Start of MDW I did some more by myself. Then had five friends come over for MDW drinking and peeling plastidip. It took us the whole weekend. I don't have a finished shot yet, will get one tonight.










It was cool while it lasted:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

the whole dip your car phenomenon is a little silly to me. that dude is making a killing though. he seems like he is just some shmoe off the street that decided to package this stuff together.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with you. Plastidip has its place. I still plan on doing a flat metallic silver on my mirrors. I have a feeling it's gonna be the cats ars:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you are going back to the real paint Doug :laugh: GF must be a lot happier


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not a sales guy for the stuff i just think it should be properly done and then a review. already you stated too cold when done and too thin. so untill corectly done im gonna say operator error?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> I'm not a sales guy for the stuff i just think it should be properly done and then a review. already you stated too cold when done and too thin. so untill corectly done im gonna say operator error?


Fully agree user error

However the overspray and other headaches made me not want to re-do it white. Staining and dirt even on smooth parts wouldn't come off. I understand why doing flat black is popular.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO 3m di-noc is 10X better


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Fully agree user error
> 
> However the overspray and other headaches made me not want to re-do it white. Staining and dirt even on smooth parts wouldn't come off. I understand why doing flat black is popular.


but can you say that if it had been done in warmer weather so it was smooth the dirt and grim would have been easyer to remove? sand paper is not easy to clean..


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> but can you say that if it had been done in warmer weather so it was smooth the dirt and grim would have been easyer to remove? sand paper is not easy to clean..


It may have been easier to clean when applied properly, but the problem is that it is still textured, Albeit not as fully textured as sand-paper but it is still a matte finish and would still be more time consuming to clean.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, maybe black to white isn't the best application. However, my 225 is black, has a carbon fiber hood, and the paint is trashed. It will be flat black plasti dipped eventually.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> Yeah, maybe black to white isn't the best application. However, my 225 is black, has a carbon fiber hood, and the paint is trashed. It will be flat black plasti dipped eventually.


cant wait to see that


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So who's going to vinyl wrap their TT now to test that out?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> So who's going to vinyl wrap their TT now to test that out?


I'd do it- I just don't want to spend the $500-1k on Vinyl... anyone want to start a collection haha


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> I'd do it- I just don't want to spend the $500-1k on Vinyl... anyone want to start a collection haha


Yep, vinyl is expensive. It really isn't a money saver over a basic respray, unless you want cheetah print or crazy graphics.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just sticker bomb the whole car


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Just sticker bomb the whole car











:screwy:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That post it GTI is dope!

I think my next project is take a high speed orbital sander and sand the whole car down to metal. Delorean status.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That would look so cool. But it would have to get cleared


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

And have pink rims


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

And some gull wing doors that would be sick on a tt


----------



## VVDUBTDI (May 20, 2012)

Don't know if any of you know dipmycar sells a glossifier in cans to add a glossy look to the car that would solve the texture issues I'm doing the plasti dip white to my car but thought bout the matte finish and cleaning issues has anyone tried this glossifier???


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

VVDUBTDI said:


> Don't know if any of you know dipmycar sells a glossifier in cans to add a glossy look to the car that would solve the texture issues I'm doing the plasti dip white to my car but thought bout the matte finish and cleaning issues has anyone tried this glossifier???


 I've seen the finished product of the glossifier. It's nice. Not quite shiney but it tones down the "I did it myself" look.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I had the DIY look due to lack of a thinning agent in our mix. After spraying real paint with an air gun I understand a lot more about paint now... but I still don't know ****.

I've laid the flat black plastidip down smooth with no problems at all. My first tidbit of advice would be don't do it, but if you must- practice a bunch on something before drinking a bunch of :beer::beer::beer: then spraying your whole car laughing about it with your buddy.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm pretty sure I had the DIY look due to lack of a thinning agent in our mix. After spraying real paint with an air gun I understand a lot more about paint now... but I still don't know ****.
> 
> I've laid the flat black plastidip down smooth with no problems at all. My first tidbit of advice would be don't do it, but if you must- practice a bunch on something before drinking a bunch of :beer::beer::beer: then spraying your whole car laughing about it with your buddy.


 Lol


----------

